# DVD Burning is VERY slow.



## awyeah (Nov 23, 2009)

Burning DVDs seems to be VERY slow.


```
# growisofs -dvd-compat -speed=18 -Z /dev/cd0=image.iso
[...]
437256192/3224686596 (13.6%) @[B]0.8x[/B], remaining 47:42 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%
[...]
```

Here's the output of dmesg| grep -i "dvd"


```
acd0: DVDR <TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S203B/SB03> at ata3-master SATA150
cd0: <TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S203B SB03> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device
```
This is 8.0-PRERELEASE, csup'd last night and built this morning, but I've been having this problem since I built the machine, it was running 7.0 at the time.

I don't seem to be getting any errors in the logs.

This DVD burner works perfectly fine in my Windows system.


----------



## vermaden (Nov 23, 2009)

What motherboard chipset you have?


----------



## awyeah (Nov 23, 2009)

It's an NVIDIA GeForce 6100/nForce 405 on an ECS GeForce6100SM-M2 motherboard.


----------



## vermaden (Nov 23, 2009)

Someone recently registered similar problems, you can submit a BUG here:
http://freebsd.org/send-pr.html


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Nov 24, 2009)

Why don't you try to burn with only the *-Z* option. Are you sure this drive can handle 18x speed?


----------

